# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Νεκρός απορροφητήρας ELCO GEMINI

## calico

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα του forum 

Ο απορροφητήρας κάποιες φορές δούλευε και άλλες όχι με τον διακόπτη να κάνει νερά. Τώρα σταμάτησε τελείως . Λειτουργεί μόνο το φως . Έλυσα το πλαστικό καπάκι που προστατεύει τους διακόπτες και παρατήρησα μαυρίλα-βρώμα μεσα στον διακόπτη(επαφές)διακόπτης απορρο&#966.jpg
Τον καθάρισα με μπατονέτα αλλά δεν έγινε κάτι.
Να πάρω καινούριο να τελειώνω ή προτείνεται κάποια λύση;

----------


## JOUN

Ελιωσαν οι επαφες του διακοπτη.Αν βρεις βαλε αλλον αλλιως αλλο απορροφητηρα.

----------


## calico

> Ελιωσαν οι επαφες του διακοπτη.Αν βρεις βαλε αλλον αλλιως αλλο απορροφητηρα.


Δηλαδή δεν ήταν ίσιες οι επαφές πριν ; Και τώρα που φθάρθηκαν δεν κάνει επαφή;
Παραθέτω μία φωτογραφία αφού τον καθάρισα λίγο.διακόπτης απορρό&#966.jpg
Βρήκα και αυτόν *Switch for cooker hood UNIVERSAL (24625038)* https://www.ecomarketparts.gr/index....oduct_id=30613

----------


## JOUN

Αν ειναι οπτικα ιδιος με τον δικο σου κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι ιδιος και εσωτερικα.Παρτον και δοκιμασε ,φτηνος ειναι ετσι κιαλλιως.
Πρωτα ομως παρτον και μετα κανε την αλλαγη  για να μην μπερδεψεις τα καλωδια.

----------


## calico

> Αν ειναι οπτικα ιδιος με τον δικο σου κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι ιδιος και εσωτερικα.Παρτον και δοκιμασε ,φτηνος ειναι ετσι κιαλλιως.
> Πρωτα ομως παρτον και μετα κανε την αλλαγη  για να μην μπερδεψεις τα καλωδια.


Θα τον αγοράσω να δω μήπως είναι αυτό . 

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ακριβώς την συνδεσμολογία . Γιατί κάποια καλώδια από τον διακόπτη των μοτέρ συνδέονται με τον διακόπτη του φωτός ; Το φως ανάβει πάντως.διακόπτης σύνδεσ&#951.jpg

Τα καφέ καλώδια ενώνουν τους διακόπτες.

----------


## JOUN

Λογικα το καλωδιο της φασης συνδεεται στον διακοπτη του μοτερ και απο εκει παει και στον διακοπτη για τις λαμπες..

----------


## calico

> Λογικα το καλωδιο της φασης συνδεεται στον διακοπτη του μοτερ και απο εκει παει και στον διακοπτη για τις λαμπες..


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις ως τώρα .

Άνοιξα και το μοτέρ του απορροφητήρα . Είναι καμμένο κατά 99% . Μάλλον είχε καεί το πρώτο και τώρα κάηκε και το δεύτερο

μοτέρ απορροφητή&#961.jpg

Πάω για καινούριο

Τώρα θέλω να τον βγάλω και να απομονώσω το καλώδιο ρεύματος . Είναι γυμνό καλώδιο .
συνδεσμολογία απ&#959.jpg

Τα αποσύνδεω και βάζω μονωτική ταινία στα καλώδια για να μην έρθουν σε επαφή και γίνει μπουμ ; Ως που να πάρω καινούριο

----------


## JOUN

Ναι βαζεις μονωτικη σε ολα τα καλωδια..Αν ομως ειναι καμενα και τα δυο μοτερ και ο διακοπτης γιατι δεν  παιρνεις καινουριο απορροφητηρα;

----------


## calico

> Ναι βαζεις μονωτικη σε ολα τα καλωδια..Αν ομως ειναι καμενα και τα δυο μοτερ και ο διακοπτης γιατι δεν  παιρνεις καινουριο απορροφητηρα;


Πήρα καινούριο και τον τοποθέτησα Faber FS 3030 60 BR . Made in Turkey . Στον παλιό δεν άλλαζα το φίλτρο και ίσως γι αυτό να κάηκε .     

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16397232/Fa...030-60-BR.html

----------

